# Pixma MP610 MacBook OS X 10.9



## rudycollet (17 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous j'ai un Mac book Avec os x 10.9 dessus.
Je viens d'acheter une imprimante canon pixma mp 610 . Je n'arrive pas à l'installer sur ma machine, comment faire ? Ou trouver les pilotes et comment les installer ?

Merci


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Novembre 2014)

Plus toute jeune cette machine (2007).

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/standard_display/mac-osx

Nest plus soutenue pour Yosemite, mais ça ne veut pas dire que ça ne fonctionnera plus en cas dupgrade. Il faudra tester.

Pour OS X 10.9 Mavericks, il ne semble plus y avoir de logiciels additionnels compatibles. Là encore, il est possible que ce qui est pour 10.8 fonctionne encore en 10.9.

http://www.canon.fr/Support/Consume...spx?type=download&language=&os=Mac OS X v10.8

Bon. Pour linstallation, tu branche en USB, tu allumes la machine, tu vas dans les Préférences Système > Imprimantes et scanners et tu cliques sur le petit + à gauche.

Tu vas sans doute être invité à télécharger une mise à jour des gestionnaires.

http://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT4670


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2014)

Effectivement, c'est un vieux modèle.

Ce n'est pas un bon plan d'acheter un vieux modèle pour l'utiliser avec le dernier OS.


----------



## rudycollet (18 Novembre 2014)

J'ai essayer l'ajout d'imprimante comme expliquer dans ta réponse avant de poster sur le forum. Le problème c'est qu'il me demande de choisir un gestionnaire juste en dessous il est marquer (le logiciel de cette imprimante n'est pas mise à disposition par Apple. Contacter le fabricant de l'imprimante pour obtenir le logiciel le plus récent. 

Donc le mode sélection automatisue du logiciel est grisé, 
Sélectionner le logiciel il y a une liste mais pas le mien et dans autre je doit chercher un fichier mais je ne sait pas lequel, un programme ou un pilote ?


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Novembre 2014)

Installe le logiciel CUPS MP610 series v. 10.67.2.0 du lien Canon.fr.

Pour la numérisation le logiciel ICA Driver v. 3.1.0

Chez Canon USA il spécifient que limprimante est toujours bon pour 10.9, ce sont les derniers logiciels publiés donc ça devrait marcher.

(enfin, croise les doigts quand même)


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Novembre 2014)

Si ça coince, installe ceci : http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1742?viewlocale=en_US


----------



## rudycollet (19 Novembre 2014)

Merci pour votre aide ! Mon imprimante fonctionne désormais. 

Merci beaucoup !!!


----------

